

Show HN: Aqua – A website and user system (Hapi/React/Flux) - jedireza
http://jedireza.github.io/aqua/

======
fiatjaf
I don't understand what does it do. A "website" for what? A user system? It
makes a website for me in which users can sign up and login, but then what?

~~~
jedireza
It's a starter/boilerplate.

------
joshcrowder
When I move between the pages its noticeably slow, almost like you're actually
loading a new page. I thought React was supposed to be fast?

~~~
jedireza
Yes. It's more like a few single page apps. The account and admin areas feel
much faster.

